# Discogram 72295 each level



## RACOBB (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it appropriate and acceptable to code mutiple 72295 discogram? If so are you adding a modifier to each level coded and are you reimbursed for all levels. For example we bill for 3 levels use the injeciton code 62290 and the 72295 times 3.
Thank you,
Rose, CPC


----------



## amandahollis80 (May 2, 2011)

You can code each code per level. S&I and procedure codes for these studies typically have a 1:1 correlation. (per 2011 Interventional Radiology Coder) I would code:
62290 x3
72295 x3


----------

